# 10530 keeps blowing belts



## slackster (Jan 10, 2017)

I get about 5-10 min of good snow and they are junk. I inspected the belt when I engaged the auger and I noticed the small pulley attached to the main shaft that goes into the motor, is moving in and out slightly. Once the load is applied, it moves, I'd say an 1/8" ish. But Im not sure what else could be blowing the belts. I inspected the pulleys and they seem in good condition. Thoughts ?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF slackster

No ideas, just wanted to say hi.


----------



## Bob Cat (Jul 15, 2014)

Make sure you are using a proper belt . Not a fhp (fractional horsepower belt) just because it fits. Don't pry a belt over the sheave when installing. Make sure you aren't installing the belt over the brake on auger sheave if that is the belt that is breaking.Other than that gross misalignment could destroy the belt as could heat buildup from slipping , sheaves worn out or loose on the shaft .Did you happen to note the temperature of the sheaves right after breakage? or smell rubber ? Is just the small sheave moving 1/8 inch or the whole crankshaft?


----------

